# Radeon X1950 Pro driver update ?



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi just visted the microsoft update page as i do custom update. I have just been offered this update in hardware
ATI Technologies Inc. - Video - Radeon X1950 Pro
Date last published: 10/26/2007
Download size: 11.5 MB 
ATI Technologies Inc. Video software update released in September, 2007 
I am using the windows XP OMEGA DRIVER from here http://www.omegadrivers.net/ati/win2k_xp.php
Do i download this update from microsoft update page,,,, Thanks for your time Doj Harris


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's best to d/load from the makers site rather than ms
http://www.tcmagazine.com/forums/in...ads&req=download&code=confirm_download&id=294


----------

